# Sigma 300-800 - Anyone use this lens?



## Steve (Apr 14, 2014)

I have an opportunity to pick up a Sigma 300-800 for a good price. I've been saving for a while to get a long prime for when my 300 2.8 + 2x TC isn't enough. I'd be using it for wildlife and some field sports. I'm interested in hearing thoughts from anyone who has used or currently uses this lens. I'm specifically interested in how well it will take a 1.4 TC and how well the AF performs. I realize that this isn't a 600 f/4 IS or Canon 800 f5.6 IS but I'd really like to know if it will make a decent poor man's super tele, at least until I hit the powerball


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't use the Sigma 300=800 personally but I hear that it is a good lens and better than their 800mm prime - though more expensive.
I use the Canon 800F5.6 L IS and find that it is best used as a bare lens, it is OK with my Canon 1.4 Mk2 extender but not brilliant.
Some make an issue about the lack of IS/OS on the sigma. For what it's worth the IS on my Canon 800 is playing up (freezes occasionally) so, in January I turned it off. The net result of this was faster AF which I can live with! I don't know what camera you use (I use a 1DX) but so long as you can push the ISO a bit then the lack of stabilization should not be an issue. 
If you cannot push to the Canon 600mm + lenses than the Sigma is the only quality option.


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I ended up buying it because it was such an awesome deal at $2500. They almost never show up on craigslist or even eBay and when they do, they seem to get listed for around $4000 or more. The guy selling it was moving to France and liquidating all of his belongings. I figured this was about my best opportunity to get the longest possible reach on the budget I have available.

I haven't had a chance to really try it out in the field but testing it in the yard it seems pretty sharp. I tried it with a 1.4x TC and it works but the AF seems a little wonky. I have to get it close with the focus ring or it tends to bounce a bit and take a second to lock on. It's similar to how my 300 acts when I've stacked the 1.4x and 2x so it might have something to do with the way the 1dIV focuses at f8. Without the TC the AF seems speedy; at the least its faster than my 300 2.8 + 2x TC. Hopefully I'll have a chance to actually use it here pretty soon and give it a real test drive but between school, work and rain it may be a little while.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 20, 2014)

I am not up to date on Sigma prices but that sounds very cheap.
Happy new lens!


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 21, 2014)

would love to hear your thoughts once you have had time to play around with it


----------



## sdidigital (Apr 21, 2014)

I have had this lens for about 5 years. Use it mostly to shoot sports and a little bit of wildlife. Have never been disappointed in the results that I get with it. Works as good as any Canon L lens I have in my kit.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 21, 2014)

It has great reviews on Amazon
But not as good reviews as the Sigma 200-500 F2.8
;D


----------



## Steve (Apr 21, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> would love to hear your thoughts once you have had time to play around with it



I'll post up some thoughts and sample shots once I can get it out and pointed at some wildlife.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 21, 2014)

$2500 sounds like a steal for this lens. I have read lots of good things about this lens. I don't think it would be good with a teleconverter, but on a crop body you are already out at a focal length well into the telescope area.


----------



## Pappa Smurf (Jun 4, 2014)

As interest rates for savers are rubbish I decided to spend some pension on a new Sigmonster (Good reasoning eh ). I have had it a week but the weather since the purchase has been dull. However I have been out in the garden playing with it attached to a Canon 5D Mk3 on Giottos MTL9361B and a Triopo DG1 gimbal head. As long as the light is reasonable and you can keep the shutter speed up you don't have to worry about the shakes. However, if the light drops you need to let it settle on the tripod (for a few seconds) before taking the photo. Last night I tried it with a Canon Mk3 1.4 converter and it still AF's even in poor light. I am obviously still getting used to it and have yet to use it in anger on a sunny day (I believe we will be having one in July) but I have had some excellent results just with the birds in my back garden and I can't wait to get out and scare some nature with it. I will post some results in a while.


----------

